# Garder un chat ?



## NounouNam (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, l une ou l un ? De vous savez s il est possible de garder la chatte d une amie pendant quelques jours alors que je garde des enfants ?
Chatte vaccinée, puce, stérilisée, vermifuge.

Tous les parents sont OK. La minette est habituée des enfants et est déjà venue (pendant mes congés)

Litière  et repas hors de portée, je ne la laisse pas approcher des enfants et lits bébés inaccessibles.

Merci


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Sur le principe, les animaux présents doivent être déclarés sur la demande d'agrément. Et si de nouveaux animaux arrivent il faut en théorie prévenir la PMI.


----------



## NounouNam (27 Juillet 2022)

Donc même pour 6 jours, je dois déclaré à la pmi ?


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Après, si vous êtes sûre qu'aucun PE n'ira cafter et que le chat ne risque pas de blesser un enfant !


----------



## NounouNam (27 Juillet 2022)

On est jamais sûr de rien. Actuellement oui, aucun parents ne se plaint ni se plaindra, le chat est très calme mais ... on ne sait jamais.

J ai des écrits mais pour la pmi non.


----------



## NounouNam (27 Juillet 2022)

Je suis en plein renouvellement, je vais l appeller demain. Merci Nanou.


----------

